# Swarm combine



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Evaluate the queens laying patterns before uniting them together, and dispose of the worst queen, don't let them fight it out, you may end up with two dead queens. If both queens are good then its up to you what you want to do, I don't believe in pinching a good queen, why not make a nuc with her and a couple frames of brood and bees, you never know when you may need another queen. John


----------



## cjfoster72 (May 30, 2013)

Yeah...that sounds like great advice. However, my problem is I am new to beekeeping this year, and I don't have anymore equipment available to start anymore hives. That's why I thought if I could get another swarm and bolster my smallest colony, it would be worth getting another swarm. Otherwise, I'll just have to start turning down the swarms. Thanks.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I like using a double screen. You can run the two queens longer (for evaluation purposes), than with the paper combine. 

I almost always use a double screen for any type combine. I find less fighting when using the double screen vrs paper combine.

cchoganjr


----------



## cjfoster72 (May 30, 2013)

Cleo,

Can you explain that process a bit? How do you do a double screen combine? Are you referring to using 2 screened inner covers? I don't have anymore of those available either....


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

No, I use a bottom board that is screened on both sides and simply sit it on top of the stronger hive. Some people face the entrance the opposite way but, I have not found that to be necessary. Simply put, it is one hive on top of another, and a double screen between them.

cchoganjr


----------

